# Anyone's GAS extend to furniture yet? There's some incredible woodworking out there!



## Hollowway (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been searching for images of guitars for a couple of years now, and inevitably cool furniture or turning projects pop up. Fine Woodworking - videos, project plans, how-to articles, magazines, and books has some awesome projects people have done and submit much in the way we would. How awesome would it be to own this stuff?


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Too much going on but if it was just one of those.. pretty badass.


----------



## ryanoddi (Apr 30, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Too much going on but if it was just one of those.. pretty badass.



Agreed. I don't think you need more than one kind of wood for furniture. Guitars are a different story lol... I could be proven wrong if someone has some good looking furniture w/ multiple species of wood, just haven't seen one yet!


----------

